# Peanut Butter Jelly Dog



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.
Karen


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so so sorry for your loss....RIP Peanut


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Peanut was most definitely a very special dog.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. It's nice to see you posting again, I just wish it were under happier circumstances.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so truly sorry for your loss of your sweet boy. I completely understand and know the pain and the feeling of loss you are experiencing right now. 

I hope in the days to come, your pain and loss will lesson with each day. I know he will be forever in your heart and I also know a piece of you has gone with him. 

Rest in peace sweet beautiful boy.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww honey, I am so sorry. I'm still feeling bad about this, read about Peanut on your facebook page a couple of days ago. Very sad  :heartbeat


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. I loved hearing about dear Peanut and have missed you here on GRF.
I am grieving the loss of my Selka too so I know what you are going through. I miss him so very much I ache.
Don't worry about typing through tears, we don't care here.. I have been typing through tears here for weeks.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss....


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

So sorry for your loss. Run free Peanut.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Thank you everyone, so much! I feel like no one around me understands why this is so hard. "I'm sorry to hear about your Dog" just makes me feel worse. He was not just a dog. To be honest, I never imagined I would lose my Peanut so young. Terrible as may sound, I expected Buddy to go first. Not because I do not love Buddy, but because Buddy is older. I just can not stop picturing him at the top of our stairs seizing for so long, trying to keep him from falling down with everything I had my kids screaming. I'm sorry. 

Thank you all for being so kind. and understanding


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy, our thoughts are with you


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry. What a difficult time for you, losing Peanut at such a young age and in those difficult circumstances. My condolences to you and your family . . .


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Run swiftly at the bridge, sweet Peanut.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Traumatic memories are very difficult, they tend to linger. I still have some from when Daisy had bloat a couple of years ago. They've softened a little with time but I realize now they will never completely go away. 

I'm sorry, Shelly


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm glad you posted Shelly... I had thought about making a mention in the In Our Thoughts section when I found out about Peanut but I didn't feel right since he wasn't my dog... I did think you would need and appreciate the supportive words and good thoughts. I'm so sorry for your loss... it's never easy, especially when they are so young.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Oh I am so sorry to hear about Peanut. Sending hugs your way. Rest in peace sweet Peanut.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too am so very sorry for your loss of your Peanut. May he now rest in peace.


----------



## puddinhd58 (Jan 15, 2009)

I am so sorry and completely understand about the tears. I lost my baby three months ago. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Peanut - by letting him go peacefully to the bridge you have given him the ultimate act of true love, but that will not lessen your pain. I hope that your golden memories of your special boy will help you through

Sleep softly Peanut


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so very sorry, it's not fair they leave too early. I hope you will come back to the board, there are so many here who do understand what you are going through.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh I am so very very sorry for your loss of Peanut. It is so very difficult. RIP sweet boy


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

My condolences on the loss of Peanut. Sending you and your children strength.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Hugs going to you and your children. 

Do not know what else to say, except I have been there, and my kids have witnessed things seizures too. We here do understand what you are going through and remember Peanut will always live in your heart.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

My mother lost her 5 year old Collie after she had a series of seizures. She had never had a seizure before and the Vet was at a loss as to what may have caused it. It was a traumatic thing to witness. I'm so sorry that you and your little ones had to see Peanut like that.

Hugs again...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Shelly,

I am so sorry for you loss of Peanut. We have talked several times about his seizures on FB but unfortunately they didnt get better or stablized like Beau's did. I know it is hard not to forget those last days of his seizures but try to remember those good days of snuggling on the bed, playing in the pond, laughing together while playing soccer and with the girls playing together. Hopefully those memories will wipe out the bad ones. That is how I remember my sweet boy. Hugs your sweet kids, Buddy and Peaches. 
We are here for you girl.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

Sending supportive thoughts your way. We all share a tiny bit of your pain as we remember all too well those we've had cross the bridge. Its always too early.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Shelly,
> 
> I am so sorry for you loss of Peanut. We have talked several times about his seizures on FB but unfortunately they didnt get better or stablized like Beau's did. I know it is hard not to forget those last days of his seizures but try to remember those good days of snuggling on the bed, playing in the pond, laughing together while playing soccer and with the girls playing together. Hopefully those memories will wipe out the bad ones. That is how I remember my sweet boy. Hugs your sweet kids, Buddy and Peaches.
> We are here for you girl.


I have been thinking like that a lot today. I was smiling today, thinking of his roo roos. He is the only one from my crew that talks back to me. Peaches does the wookie sounds but my butter boy is the chatty one. He was an understanding soul. He is missed more than words can say, but you are right. We need to remember him with a smile, not just tears. He never did like it when I cried. I can not thank everyone enough for so many kind words. I never imagined myself posting in this section.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Peanuts Mom*

Peanuts Mom

I am SO VERY SORRY about Peanut-what a beautiful boy!

You will see Peanut at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Godspeed Peanut.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of Peanut. It is never long enough, but seems harder when they are younger.

I am also sorry Peanut's leaving was so traumatic. I can "hear" the pain in your words about his seizures. I wish it wasn't so.

I did get a smile thinking about his roo roos. Big hugs to you and I hope time eases your pain and you have an easier time remembering the good without the bad.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Peanut*

Bumping up in memory of Peanut!!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

This breaks my heart. Your picture of Peanut is just precious, it is so clear what a sweet and loving soul he is. Godspeed dear Peanut. May your journey into the west find you healed.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free - play hard and sleep softly sweet Peanut.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Peanut's passing. It sounded like it was a sudden thing which is hard because you aren't prepared emotionally. Don't know if you can ever be prepared though. These are our four legged family members. Take care.


----------

